# duck inn



## jboat (Nov 29, 2007)

I am planning to go out to the Duck Inn side of the lenser Bridge and fish for striper. Unfortunately I do not have any waders! I was going to use bunker chunks but I wanted to be sure if that was the best. Any suggestions about what to use and where to go, and any of that other stuff would be appreciated!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

divevb31 said:


> I am planning to go out to the Duck Inn side of the lenser Bridge and fish for striper. Unfortunately I do not have any waders! I was going to use bunker chunks but I wanted to be sure if that was the best. Any suggestions about what to use and where to go, and any of that other stuff would be appreciated!


Welcome to P&S. 

I'd try a heavy StingSilver, dragging it on the bottom, (yes you will get snagged). But....You may snag a whopper Striper. Just what I've heard lately. 

Skunk.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

hey buddy whats up, your possibility's of catching striper on cut bunker are good,might have a problem with your lead holding in middle of tide,but the last 30 minutes of say high or low tide into a slack tide should be pleasent fishing for a good hour or two with good possability of catching a decent striper,watch out for the snags on both sides of bridge,youll probally find them,remember you dont have to fish right next to the bridge to catch a striper,i would head away from bridge out to bay side away from the crowd and fish the point in the dark.always stay confedent youll catch a fish and try not to let lessner frustrate you .good luck


----------



## jboat (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks, do you think my limited casting distance will be a problem since I don't have waders? and what exactly is a stingsilver? I was planning to go saturday night... I'll have to check the tides


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

divevb31 said:


> thanks, do you think my limited casting distance will be a problem since I don't have waders? and what exactly is a stingsilver? I was planning to go saturday night... I'll have to check the tides


A Sting Silver is a metal spoon something like a Hopkins lure. Not sure of you casting ability but if you can cast into the channel you’ll be fine. Just make sure you have sinkers heavy enough to hold bottom. The current there is extremely strong there.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree with Ian... get away from the bridge and crowds. There are tons of snags around and at the periphery of the bridge. Regarding the Duck Inn side... fish the inlet side on the incoming and ocean side on the outgoing. Bring fresh menhaden for bait. Regarding lures most guys use jig heads and plastics since you will lose stuff to snags. Using stingsilvers could get too costly.


----------



## jboat (Nov 29, 2007)

are there any other surf spots?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

As far as Va. Beach goes... lately I've read that guys bait fish the right side of the CBBT at Chix Beach. You can also try the beach by Lynnhaven Pier.


----------

